# Leash training 101?



## ally1h (Nov 27, 2012)

Bentley is 1 year old and since the day we brought him home it has been a challenge with leash training. We have been to 4 different obedience classes and he knows quite a bit. Sit, down, stay, come, sit-stay, down-stay, stand, stand-stay, stop, wait, leave it, drop it, watch me, settle, roll over, and other tricks for fun... 

But loose lead walking has always been a huge problem. If we are outside walking and he is already exercised, no people/dogs/children/cats/leaves blowing he walks well on my left side, loose leash. Given ANY distraction and forget it. We've done the training with treats, but there is no carryover and there is NO treat in existence (I've tried them all!) that grabs his attention and keep it on me. We've tried front clip harnesses, the gentle leader, and the prong collar. The gentle leader is the best but he hates it and I hate putting it on him. The pulling isn't bad, but he still pulls. It's more his inattention that bothers me. No amount of excitement on my part and no treat gets his attention.


I must be doing something incorrectly with the training. What I need is a proven step by step method that I can follow, start to finish, instead of going to general obedience classes for a snippet here and a snippet there. I wish there were classes in my area specifically for leash work, but there aren't. I wish there were private trainers in my area, but there aren't any. I've looked!

Any suggestions? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ally1h (Nov 27, 2012)

I should add that if it weren't for his subpar leash skills we would be 100% ready for his CGC and well on our way to therapy work. This has just been an uphill battle since the day we brought him home. Sigh...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Where would you take the CGC? Have you contacted the group who tests and asked them for someone who would help work with you? Have you checked for any dog club at all whether it's field training, a breed club or the Golden rep for GRCA in Alaska? There has to be someone with enough dog experience to help you with a few lessons and straighten this out. I've discovered that most dog folks are super nice and if you can do some research and find someone you could drive to that they will help. The thing to do is explain what you've tried, that you're new to Goldens and could really use a little direction. When you admit you have a lot to learn, I've always found people are willing to help out. You may have to drive a couple hours to get to them, but it would be worth it.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I think I kind of gave up on the loose lead concept. It's too fuzzy for Casper. Instead, his daily walks are on a flexi and wonder walker and I don't give him any commands. Separately, he has a Heel command. Heel is only for a very short duration, for say, a CGC test. We are starting class for that tonight. 

As for distractions, he's come a long way since he was one. Lots of Watch Me training. Last week he walked by a bunny. It doesn't always go that well, but we've made good progress. At dog class and in the house, he has a good Leave It. I need to work on Leave It in other places. You have to slowly build up the distractions. Each new distraction is only a little more difficult, so that you have some success to reward. 

This weekend we went to the beach, which makes Casper really excited and then he pulls. So I only let him in the sandy area, not up with all the sticks and rocks, which would have been too much. 

My trainer just posted a hint which I know to be true for Casper. When on walks, just repeat the same 1/4 mile over and over, instead of new territory every time. Then it's not so distracting. Then you add new ground slowly. For example, I can walk Casper in his flat lead around our block, but I use the wonder walker beyond that. For the beach, the gentle leader. 

But, yes, it is a frustrating struggle. He is my second golden, my fifth dog, and the most challenging on this thing. He is also the smartest dog I've had.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

For loose leash, have you tried the walk forward until they hit the end of the leash and then you change direction? It takes about ten to twenty minutes the first couple of times. But here is what you do.

1. start walking (in a place where it is easy to change direction). 

2. The second the dog hits the end of the leash turn around abruptly (do not call your dog) and start off in a different direction.

3. The dog will have to follow. 

4. When the dog AGAIN get to the end of the leash and you feel the least pressure on the lead, turn again and confidently head out in another direction.

5. Keep repeating until your dog is walking with a loose leash. 

6. Practice for ten to twenty minutes each day until he watches you and doesn't pull.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Gwen, this looks like an excellent loose leash drill to try! I am going to save this for a rainy day. Sounds like a great way to get the dog focus on me even more.


----------



## mn gold (Aug 20, 2013)

Gwen, when you do this drill, is the leash 6 ft long and he gets to walk out in front for a few steps or is it a 2 ft leash?(heeling)- if heeling, then is it 2 steps- turn-2 steps-turn-----?? Also , does it make heeling harder to learn if taught loose lease first? Thanks, Ms Hobbes.(6 months ) I've decided to add pic. To all my posts.??


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

mn gold said:


> Gwen, when you do this drill, is the leash 6 ft long and he gets to walk out in front for a few steps or is it a 2 ft leash?(heeling)- if heeling, then is it 2 steps- turn-2 steps-turn-----?? Also , does it make heeling harder to learn if taught loose lease first? Thanks, Ms Hobbes.(6 months ) I've decided to add pic. To all my posts.&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


As it is my nature to do everything backwards, Maddie heeled beautifully, especially off-leash, on leash was harder as she wanted to play with the leash, but it was still pretty darn good. 

Normally, we have her off-leash and let her range, so it's only fair that she would think that was the way it should be (we would call her regularly to make sure she returns asap, and call out 'downs' to practice distance downs. Maddie is an odd puppy, her stays and downs are her strongest suit).

So when we just walked on-leash, without a formal heel command, she would forge on ahead of me and pull. The leash trick I was taught uses a normal 6 foot leash. She (Maddie) gets to go out in front just like she wants to, but when she hits the end of the leash, i.e., any pulling/pressure whatsoever, you abruptly turn. dragging the little darling with you. 

The first couple of times, they seem to think (me anthropomorphizing), 'Oh, we're changing direction." Pretty soon they catch on, that it has to do with the pressure on the leash. It does take a full ten to twenty minutes with a smart dog. It could take a lot longer, but the trick is to keep doing it (it is tedious) until they are walking in a single direction without putting pressure on the leash. 

Pick random directions, don't be predictable. I've been told to start every walk with this training until the dog is conditioned to this.


----------



## mn gold (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok thanks, I think we're going in the right direction . Hobbes is 6 mo. and gets to run free also. We will keep working !!!?


----------



## Elvis (Sep 19, 2013)

Gwen described one of the best methods to teach a Golden loose leash walking. I'd add that everything training-wise gets sped up when treats are involved. Take along some high value treats and treat him when he makes the decision to turn direction and follow you. A clicker would help, too, to tell him when he's earned the treat.


----------

